# On going report. My bachelor party fishing!



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Well we are heading down to crystal beach for the weekend for my bachelors party. 

We are going to be surf fishing and shark fishing for 3 days straight. I thought I would give an ongoing report for the weekend before I type up a long one with pictures. 

I'll update this post periodically with catches and conditions. 

Wish us luck!


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Awesome idea for a bachelor party. Best of luck bro. Cant wait for some pics!


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

X2!


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Good luck man. Conditions look good. I'm sure yall will get on some nice fish!


----------



## Devin 85 (Jul 19, 2012)

Good luck! Yall be safe and congrats on ur upcoming big day..


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

Good luck!! Cant wait to see the pics.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Water is flat and brown. Caught some gaff tops, lady fish and an undersized spec on gulp shrimp on an incoming tide around 4:30.

Got the shark rods out at 7 with cow nose, southern ray and whiting.

Hooked a nice bull red at night. Had a super fast run on cow nose that missed the hook and hooked a nice 5.5' blacktip on southern ray.

We are done fishin now and drinkin heavy. Just took a whiskey shot... And yes I'm drunk.

Here is my lady for the week


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Sounds like a great send off, coulda done better on the lady friend tho


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

I guess your gonna have to change your handle from " Hunting for tail " to " Found it " 

J/K.....congrats Man!!!!!


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

JOHNNYREB said:


> I guess your gonna have to change your handle from " Hunting for tail " to " Found it "
> 
> J/K.....congrats Man!!!!!


haha


----------



## Greatwhite (Mar 28, 2011)

and you lost your croc...


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

In for the stripper pics


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Way to go Chris! What a great weekend for you and it's just starting. Keep the reports coming and enjoy!


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks Ron!

A couple of us were able to wake up at 8:30 to wade. We threw gulps under popping corks with little success. One sand trout and some small lady fish. 

Then huge schools of shad showed up. There were million birds were diving everywhere and the schools were getting blown up from underneath. 

We cast net some shad and started fishing with them. Caught probably 20 monster gaff tops, 2 fine tooth sharks, and 2 40+ inch bull reds. All on light tackle. 

We are going to put the shark rods out again tonight. 

Time for some bloody Mary's.


----------



## JonTX (Oct 15, 2010)

What hotel are yall staying at? Me and my buds are looking for a place...


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

We rented a house right on the beach. Right across tiki bar and ships wheel.


----------



## JonTX (Oct 15, 2010)

You have a link? what was the cost?


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

I'll find the link and send it to you after the weekend. I'm not sure how much it cost.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Wise wizard


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

^^Nice


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

20 beers


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

You haven't moved up from keystone and natty loght yet? Lol I remember the highschool days. 30 stones for 15 bones.


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Mmmmm them dirty thirties of keystones. Glad your havin fun!


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Well we didn't get up early enough to fish this morning. We slept in in until close to noon. That natty and beast combo will do that to you. 

Set up shark camp around 4. Caught a couple nice bull reds on whiting. Caught a nice 5 foot bull shark on cow nose ray. 

Just had a strong run on Bonita but it was dropped. As I was typing this we just got a short run on cow nose.


----------

